# iCal se ferme des que je clic sur mars 2013



## HOOKER (26 Novembre 2012)

Petit bug gênant ,ICAL se ferme des que je clic sur Mars 2013 dans toutes les configurations,jours,semaine,mois.
C'est Ok pour tous les autres mois de l'année.
Un petit conseil pour corriger ce bug?
Cordialement
Hooker

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h00 ----------

desole mais la réponse figure dans ce forum,il s 'agit bien´un bug[ lie au passage 31 mars>>1er avril
En supprimant tous evenement sur cette date on retrouve le mois de mars
Bonne soiree
Hooker

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

desole mais la réponse figure dans ce forum,il s 'agit bien´un bug[ lie au passage 31 mars>>1er avril
En supprimant tout événement sur cette date on retrouve le mois de mars
Bonne soirée
Hooker


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Redémarrer ?


----------

